# need help dont know what this stands for



## jailwatcher (Nov 17, 2014)

i have a bag of seeds that says "lemonbarry X pw/bm what does the pw/bm mean
and i have a bag of headband that says Sl? whats that mean please help asap


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 17, 2014)

Pw is probably purple wreck 
Bm is probably blue moonshine

SI is probably a sativa/ indica.

Notice i said probably.


----------



## umbra (Nov 17, 2014)

S1 instead of SI could be female seed


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 17, 2014)

Can you check the breeder or bank site where the seeds were purchased?


----------



## jailwatcher (Nov 17, 2014)

umbra said:


> S1 instead of SI could be female seed



Kik me if u want to see a picture of the seeds and **** if that helps same with everyone elce that sees this my kik is youcantskate


----------



## kaotik (Nov 17, 2014)

i agree; likely purple wreck/blue moonshine (was a popular cross going around)
and likely selfed for the headband

..what i would think anyway


----------

